# what rims look better on beetles?



## turbo~dub~girl (Mar 1, 2002)

i seen a beetle the other day with montes they were cute but curious to see what rims other ppl think look good and pics would help tremendously! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif websites etc.....


----------



## Quickling (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: what rims look better on beetles? (turbo~dub~girl)*

i like these
http://www.eiptuning.com/8valveturbo/8valveturbo.html the yellow ones on the blue bug, id like to put them on my yellow bug
http://www.aiwana.com/beetlebits.htm the ones on the blue bug in the main page
basicly for the most part, except the first link, i like round patterns that emphasize the roundness of my little buggie


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: what rims look better on beetles? (Quickling)*

These rims will be going on my New Beetle, when I get one...








They are flat four BRMs, A modernized version of the EMPI BRMs for Air-cooled VWs. 
Kinda remind me of the turbo S rims...


----------



## stuex (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: what rims look better on beetles? (turbo~dub~girl)*

You might consider OZ Superleggeras, 18", 18lbs... functional yet stylish


----------



## volkswagen12 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: what rims look better on beetles? (turbo~dub~girl)*

here's some pics of my car, I have 18" Mila Miglia (sp?) evos. hope you enjoy.
















couple more


















[Modified by volkswagen12, 8:00 AM 4-20-2002]


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: what rims look better on beetles? (volkswagen12)*

Here is my bug with 18x8" tsw trophy's...


----------



## BVAMotorsports (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: what rims look better on beetles? (bugasm99)*

Exactly the wheels that I am getting in a week for my car, can't wait!!! IMO, Trophy's are the best wheel in terms of styling for the beetle. They accentuate the curves of the car.
I see that you have Neuspeed springs, how much lower are they than stock? Your car sits just about where I want mine to sit. I found a nice set of CoilOvers for a good price, but the rears only adjust down 30mm(1.25"), the fronts go 50mm(2"). I am hoping that your springs are 1.25".
Thanks in advance.
Nice car,


----------



## BMGBeetle (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: what rims look better on beetles? (beetlevdubn)*

Have you seen the Tocattas? A factory option, they are 17 inch rims, and tires in that size aren't outragiously priced. Unfourtunatly, the wheels are...
$331.00 per wheel!


----------



## turbo~dub~girl (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: what rims look better on beetles? (volkswagen12)*

the last two are the only rims i like....still looking


----------



## LotusSyfn (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: what rims look better on beetles? (turbo~dub~girl)*

How about DTM Kruez wheels, they look nice on this Beetle.


----------



## tbvr6 (Mar 1, 1999)

*Re: what rims look better on beetles? (LotusSyfn)*


----------



## BVAMotorsports (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: what rims look better on beetles? (tbvr6)*

Those pics are exactly why I personally don't care for black wheels... I can't see them. They look like Trophy's that have been powder coated black with Porsche center caps. What are they?
Nice looking car, just wish I could see the wheels to appreciate them.


----------



## Deezel Boy (Nov 26, 1999)

*Re: How bout deez.....*


----------



## blubuga (Jun 13, 2000)

*Borbet T*

Here is mine 16" Borbet Ts


----------



## unitool (Apr 12, 2001)

*Re: what rims look better on beetles? (LotusSyfn)*

here's mine....16" chromed Raves....thinking about selling them, tho....











[Modified by unitool, 6:30 AM 4-21-2002]


----------



## fast 2.0 (Feb 17, 2001)

*Re: what rims look better on beetles? (volkswagen12)*

I like the wheels that volkswagen12 posted. I just got the new turbo s and I hate the wheels that come stock on it. So, I will be searching for some wheels, hopefully when I sell my golf.
Kellie


----------



## turbo~dub~girl (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: what rims look better on beetles? (volkswagen12)*

my boyfriend has these mila's on his rabbit i like them...saw a beamer with them this weekend and like them alot...i will prolly get those...his on his rabbit have 4 lugs not 5. so i cant have his


----------



## Skidmark (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: what rims look better on beetles? (turbo~dub~girl)*









These wheels are kinda played out, but they do look good on a bug.


----------



## Slapshotnerd (May 10, 2001)

*Re: what rims look better on beetles? (turbo~dub~girl)*

My take on wheels that look good on beetles:
5 stars like the MM's, the moda R6's, Abt, and the TSW's all look shweet. 
OZ f1 cups and superlegarra's look awesome on any car, any color.
Porsche twisties look sweet, same with MM porsche knock-offs.
I really dislike the VX1's and the other pics that Quickling posted, but different strokes for different folks.
One of my friends just got a turbo beetle S, we're gonna find her some amazing wheels. And you can bet that the pics will be on here when they're done







Not to mention that a fellow vortexer with a beetle will be choosing some rims for her bug soon, and I'm gonna make sure she finds some tastey ones...


----------



## BVAMotorsports (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: what rims look better on beetles? (Butters)*

What are the wheels on that BeetleCup look alike? And, is that a look alike car? Where do you get those fenders, the skirts, etc.? I've seen the bumpers, but not the fenders or those particular skirts.


----------



## pstoppani (Jul 28, 1999)

*Re: what rims look better on beetles? (turbo~dub~girl)*



















[Modified by pstoppani, 11:47 AM 4-22-2002]


----------



## Skidmark (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: what rims look better on beetles? (beetlevdubn)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What are the wheels on that BeetleCup look alike? And, is that a look alike car? Where do you get those fenders, the skirts, etc.? I've seen the bumpers, but not the fenders or those particular skirts.[HR][/HR]​I'm pretty sure that car is an RSi -- those are the wheels that come on the car.


----------

